# Red eyed tree frog quarantine tank question



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wondered about the one large leaf in the tank, is that ok for 3 frogs? I have a calathea that i could put in if that would be better? I havent got them yet but want everything to be right!


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

I have never used a calathea, and couldn't tell you if they are ok to use or not.

If you can find out if they're untoxic to amphibs, then it should be fine to use! Some plants that get eaten by crickets can cause the frogs problems so make sure you check it out before using it


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Calathea should be fine.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Though it should be fine, did you mean one big leaf? I would strongly recommend that they are given lots of choice for sleeping, as this will help them settle feeling they have their own space. If you ever see them sleeping on the background or glass, it is most probably because there are not enough suitable leaves in the right position (too high or too low)


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Though it should be fine, did you mean one big leaf? I would strongly recommend that they are given lots of choice for sleeping, as this will help them settle feeling they have their own space. If you ever see them sleeping on the background or glass, it is most probably because there are not enough suitable leaves in the right position (too high or too low)


I was reading androoroo's post and it said "Set up with paper towel flooring, water dish and one big leaf fake leaf (i highly recommend the lucky reptile monstera leaf) Aquarium backing on all 3 sides." so i just thought it would be best, maybe just for cleaning it out quicker. i might just put the plant in, its a calathea zebrini (zebra plant) i will be using it in the main tank when they move so it might be good to have something familiar. My tree frog book (devin edmonds) says calathea's are recomended. I would recomend the zebra plant type to anyone just for the look of it.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

When I was setting up my quarantine tanks, I just had one large potted plant on paper towel with two exo vines and the exo background (siliconed around front to stop cricks) and large water dish. I covered the tank side (just one either front or side) if there was going to be more light or activity than usual and as they got more comfortable I stopped this. 

It is not so much as there is a wrong way to set it out, but I found that each of my three have their own preferred area of the tank, so the more options the better. I cant recall what the zebra plant looks like, but I have used both a goosefoot and the devils ivy trained up a coco pole.

I am sure whatever you do will be just fine. If they are in an exo, you can simply use cling film with a tea towel over it to play with one side of the screen until you see what the humidity will do, with non moving water I found it was lower, and dont mist the frogs directly if you can help it. 

I cant wait to see them!:2thumb:


----------



## LewisJones (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks alot for that, just waiting for my 30x30x45 exo terra and i will get to work on setting up my 45x45x60 before there finished with quarantine. I will make sure humidity and temperature are perfect in there before i get them. what should i aim for 55% humidity?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

55 during the day sounds great.


----------

